# Performance Bike Access XCL Frame



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now I've built up a solid bike using the Motobecane outcast 29er 21" frame. I'm seriously considering buying on of the Access XCL frames in a 23" size. The access frame is almost a pound lighter than the Outcast frame which makes me a little concerned for myself being 300+. I don't huck, but I do do an occasional 1 foot drop or so. Any big guys have this frame hold up for them well?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Alot of guys riding these frames , got very good reports .


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

I replaced a 21" Motobecane fantom 29 frame with a 23" access 29 frame. I'm pretty sure the Access frame was heavier. 

Make sure you're not looking at a medium access and a XL outcast....or something like that.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good point on the weight, it didn't say what size the weights were for. Good to hear they are holding up for big guys. 
I've gotta ask, why the switch from Moto to Access? The Access has a slacker head tube, did you notice that the front end was any slower?


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

Size. 23" fits me better.

I actually think my 23" access is a tad quicker than my 21" moto was. I moved almost everything over..same fork, bars, stem, etc...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

How tall are you? I'm 6'4" and right now I've got a 410mm seatpost an inch away from max and 40 mm of spacers underneath my stem. I think a larger frame would do me good.


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

6'7" I needed the extra seat tube more than the extra top tube length. 

For $100, just try it and see if you like it. Sell the frame you decide not to keep and you're not out much $


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

6'5" and 270lbs (before I pull my baggies on) here with a 23" Access. I use a 410 Thomson and it's not even close to fully extended. I use three fingers added to the bottom of the "Elite" ecthing to the top of the seat tube (hope that makes sense). Pretty solid frame that rides really nice. I run about 30mm of spacers under the stem that is a 90mm x 16 degree with a (slight) riser bar, but I like to have my bars a little higher compared to many. My bars are about an inch or two below my saddle and that feels pretty comfortable to me.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ordered. Now I gotta figure out what won't swap over.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Ordered. Now I gotta figure out what won't swap over.


Headset (frame comes with cheap headset), Seatpost (31.6 needed, could shim), Seatpost Clamp (frame comes with new clamp), Front Derailleur (34.9mm needed)


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*My Access XCL SS Build!*

This is my first build. I used a 16.5 Access XCL frame. I actually had my front tire on backwards when I took the photo:madman: . Going singlespeed with one disc brake set up made things so much lighter. Its great for dirt jumps and killer on inclines. Check my profile for the specs.


----------



## Iron Man (Apr 27, 2013)

Where do you get the frame at $100? I've been looking but can't find the mysterious source....


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Where do you get the frame at $100? I've been looking but can't find the mysterious source....


It was 3 years ago.......


----------



## Iron Man (Apr 27, 2013)

TooTallUK said:


> It was 3 years ago.......


Ah. That would do it.


----------



## Froride1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Still available but it's $180. I have one and love it, I've put about 4k on it in two years. Used it as my main bike and race bike for a year and now its my commuter/around town bike.

2011 Access XCL 9er Frame - Bikes & Frames


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Iron Man said:


> Where do you get the frame at $100? I've been looking but can't find the mysterious source....


Got mine for $60-70 on sale, worked out to be less than that after Performance points. Think I remember ordering it for less than $20 out of pocket. Was a great frame for the price . . .

Moved from a 23" Access to a 22" Banshee Paradox and am so much happier. One amazing local trail was just too tight and twisty for the Access, the normal 26" lines were impossible on a 29er and if you were off line you'd end up off course after a few turns of overshooting.


----------

